# Photoshop "could not complete your request because program error" issue



## rick762

Hi All,

not sure if anyone can help...

I am eunning windows 7 and photoshop CS (version 8). I have recently been having problems with the following message:

"could not complete your request because program error" and I cannot use magic wand tools sometimes and it randomly crashes. It also wont let me save files. I have never had this before and the copy of the software has always been glitch free (used it for years on XP).

My hard drive was full (the same drive OS is on) but have now cleared that and have 65gb free. I also assigned scratch disks primary and secondary to other hard drives where there is over 150gb free on either disk. I am running 8gb RAM with decent upgraded computer.

I have an ATI radeon xfx graphics cards which is the dogs.

So in short I have no idea why it is doing it.

I have read about preferences being a possible problem but cannot locate the file and win 7 doesnt seem to have traditional documents and settings folders. I also cannot locate the preferences folder.

I am at a loss, can anyone help?

thanks

Rick


----------



## kilonox

When do you get the "could not complete your request" error? It seems like an installation error. Maybe reinstall it?


----------



## Wrench97

Usually it's the wrong image format, under Image/Mode make sure it's set to RGB and 8 bit color. Sometimes saving the file to the .psd format and reopening will also solve.


----------



## zuluclayman

to clear preferences cache in photoshop hold down Alt, Ctrl, and Shift keys while starting splash screen is launching the program - keep it held down until the photoshop window opens


----------



## rick762

Hi all,

thanks for your help...

"When do you get the "could not complete your request" error? It seems like an installation error. Maybe reinstall it?"

I have tried to reinstall and this sadly makes no difference 

"Usually it's the wrong image format, under Image/Mode make sure it's set to RGB and 8 bit color. Sometimes saving the file to the .psd format and reopening will also solve".

It is indeed set to RGB and 8bit colour. I have tried to save the file as different type or different name but it says cannot due to program error and you lose the work 

"to clear preferences cache in photoshop hold down Alt, Ctrl, and Shift keys while starting splash screen is launching the program - keep it held down until the photoshop window opens"

I have tried this as well but no splash screen appears... photoshop opens but nothing seems to happen...

any more ideas as I am really struggling with this one!

Cheers for your answers guys!


----------



## Wrench97

You do not ever see the splash screen when PS starts?


----------



## rick762

Hi sorry with you now.. Yes I do get the splash screen (thought you were referring to the navigation/tips menu that pops up at beginning which is optional. 

I have tried again but nothing seems to happen just loads normally... No other messages :s

Thanks

Rick


----------



## Wrench97

When you hit Control/Alt/Shift on startup do you get the popup conformation box?

Couple of things to try, disconnect the network cable or the wireless connection and try it. Make sure you have the fonts installed.

What printer/print driver do you have installed?


----------

